# Lovebirds arrived



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

My lovebirds are here and they're beautiful so happy i decided 2 get them. No names as yet so any ideas would be great as mentioned in my other thread 1 is blue and 1 is creamino.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> My lovebirds are here and they're beautiful so happy i decided 2 get them. No names as yet so any ideas would be great as mentioned in my other thread 1 is blue and 1 is creamino.


congratulations have fun


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

tj1980 said:


> My lovebirds are here and they're beautiful so happy i decided 2 get them. No names as yet so any ideas would be great as mentioned in my other thread 1 is blue and 1 is creamino.


posh & becks


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

Spanish for blue is-azul and white is blanco or blanca for a girl. I name lots of things ordinary names in another language. Makes it sound interesting.
So I vote azul, and blanca


----------



## tj1980 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanx for replies but my son was in hospital and the little girl in t bed next door wanted trouble and bubble so thats whats stuck thanx again x


----------

